# درس خصوصي؟؟؟



## yousteka (17 أبريل 2008)

انا جتلي فكرة جديدة يمكن تلخيصها انشاء قسم جديد للتعليم مثلا:-
واحد بيعرف قبطي كويس                 ينزل دروس في القبطي
واحد بيعرف يرسم كويس                 ينزل دروس في الرسم
مدرس مادة معينة                          ينزل شرح واسئلة لمادته علشان الطلبة
واحد بيعرف موسيقى        ينزل دروس موسيقى وهكذااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ايه رايكم؟


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: درس خصوصي؟؟؟*

*



مدرس مادة معينة ينزل شرح واسئلة لمادته علشان الطلبة​

أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب  استنينى لما اتخرج يا يوستيكااااااا 

واجى اجرب فيكم موضوع الدروس الخصوصية ده 

بس نتفق على الفيزيتا الاول :t33:

ههههههههههههههههههه

هى فكرة لذيذة ومفيدة لكل الاعضاء

شكرا يا جميل *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: درس خصوصي؟؟؟*

*ميس ميس ميس ميس ممكن اعرف بكام الحصة :t33:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: درس خصوصي؟؟؟*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه

علشان خاطرك انتى بس يا فراشة 

بيضتين ورغيف :t33:

بس مش تقولى لحد *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: درس خصوصي؟؟؟*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*لا ماتخافيش مش هاقول*

*طيب لو في صيام نمشيها سندوتشين طعمية ؟*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: درس خصوصي؟؟؟*

*وماااااااالها الطعمية بس 

دى مية مية 

بس انا تقريبا مش هدى دروس فى الصيام :smil12:*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: درس خصوصي؟؟؟*

*لية بس كدا دنا كنت هاحجز عندك ايام الصيام بس :t33:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: درس خصوصي؟؟؟*

*خلاص هنقضيها بقى طعميتين ورغيف وامرنا لله 

والعوض عليك يارب 

هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: درس خصوصي؟؟؟*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اتفقنا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: درس خصوصي؟؟؟*

*



اتفقنا​

أنقر للتوسيع...


:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
:yahoo::yahoo:
:yahoo:

طيب يلا بقى يا فراشة هاتى الكشكول وتعالى ورايا :t33:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: درس خصوصي؟؟؟*

*عايزة ابري القلم و مش لاقية براية ولا حتى موس :smil13:*​


----------



## yousteka (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: درس خصوصي؟؟؟*

مرسي يا فراشة ويامرمر 
بس انتم اتفقتوا على كل حاجة تقريبا الا المادة اللي فيها الدرس


----------



## yousteka (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: درس خصوصي؟؟؟*

اه نسيت انا ممكن انزلكم درس عن اساسيات الموسيقى والجيتار وبعدين ربنا يبعت لنا واحد متخصص يكمل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: درس خصوصي؟؟؟*



yousteka قال:


> اه نسيت انا ممكن انزلكم درس عن اساسيات الموسيقى والجيتار وبعدين ربنا يبعت لنا واحد متخصص يكمل


 
*جميل جدا جدا جدا*

*نزل الدرس في قسم **المنتدى العام*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: درس خصوصي؟؟؟*

*وانا يامرمر ادينى هخلص الشهر الى جاى 
وكويس انى لقيت وظيفة 
لما اخلص 
كدة انا كسيرت اول عين عقبال التانية يارب​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: درس خصوصي؟؟؟*

*ايه يافراشة امال اسنانك راحت فين​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: درس خصوصي؟؟؟*

*اة صحيح ناسية حكاية اسناني دي*

*واو طعم الخشب يجنن :t33:*​


----------



## mero_engel (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: درس خصوصي؟؟؟*

*اهو تغير عن الطعميه في الصيام يا فراشه*
*طعم الخشب يجنن وبيقوي السنان علي فكره*



*يوستيكا فكره جميله فعلا*
*ميرسي حبيبتي*


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: درس خصوصي؟؟؟*

*على فكرة هو قريب من طعم الطعمية *

*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: درس خصوصي؟؟؟*

*اهوه كل لونة بنى 
ولا ايه ​*


----------



## kajo (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: درس خصوصي؟؟؟*

انا كنت نزلت دروس فى الجيتار

بس مش لقيت اقبال

لو حد عايز الدروس دى 
والفيديو يقول وانا انزلها من تانى


----------



## yousteka (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: درس خصوصي؟؟؟*

ياريت يا كاجو علشان أنا عندي أمتحانات
وبقالي أكتر من شهر مش بروح درس المزيكا بتاعي
وعندي أمتحان نهاية المستوى بعد أمتحاناتي على طول
وأسفة لو هتعبك


----------



## kajo (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: درس خصوصي؟؟؟*

*تعلم اساسيات العزف على الجيتار*

*اتفضلى يا يوستيكا*

*ده الموضوع وكملته عشان خاطرك*

*يارب اكون قدرت افيدك بحاجه*

*واى سوال انا فى البيت *
*قصدى فى الخدمه *
*اامرينى *
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## yousteka (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: درس خصوصي؟؟؟*

مرسي كاجو ربنا يبارك خدمتك بس أنا عارفة الاساسيات لو عندك مستوى أعلى من كدة


----------

